# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Suzuka Grey A6 at International Press Launch in Italy



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While in Italy two weeks ago to * test drive the new Audi A6 * we couldn't help but notice this lone display example of the new C7. S-line spec and painted Suzuka Grey from Audi Exclusive, the car looked fantastic sitting out by the pool of the local resort Audi had commandeered for its presentation.

Suzuka Grey is normally an Audi Exclusive special order, so don't expect it to be on the standard mix of colors in America or Europe for that matter.

For the record, we did check the interior for additional Audi Exclusive tailoring though that looked pretty standard S-line fare.










Look for more photos of this car and several other shots from the event via our photo gallery linked below.

* Audi A6 World Launch Photo Gallery *

Also read our review of the new A6 3.0T S-line (minus the Audi Exclusive paint) * HERE. *


----------



## LZEMAN (Dec 16, 2009)

I love VW's and Audi's ,....So I just painted my 86 4runner Suzuka
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j9/Zocto31/20114runner86b.jpg


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

LZEMAN;bt874 said:


> I love VW's and Audi's ,....So I just painted my 86 4runner Suzuka
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j9/Zocto31/20114runner86b.jpg


Awesome! I :heart: this color.


----------



## LZEMAN (Dec 16, 2009)

Are there any Suzuka gray VW's out there?
Please Post some links or pics!ic:


----------

